# Strange shop/company names



## David H (Apr 12, 2011)

--- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A glaziers called *a pane in the glass*

A secondhand record shop called *The Vinyl Frontier*

An Asian resturant called *The Thai Tanic*

Teddy Bear shop called *Barely Trading*

A Chippy called *Oh! my Cod*.

A plumbers van *The Lone Drainer - He come pronto*

Anyone got any more examples, just add them on.


David


----------



## margie (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a dog grooming parlour called Ulti-mutt and either next door or next door but one is a second hand shop called antwacky's bazaar.


----------



## David H (Apr 13, 2011)

*Found some More*
















House clearance Company - *Junk & Disorderly*

A pet shop - *Paws for thought*

A Pizza shop - *Pizza the action*

An shop for glasses - *Spex Appeal*

Furniture Shop - *Suite Sensation*

Tanning shop - *Tan Tropez*

A Cantonese restaurant - *Wok This Way*

A restaurant - *Feast of Eden*

Ladies underwear - *Brief Moments*

Curtain shop - *It's Curtains for You*

Florist - *Austin Flowers*

A sandwich shop - *Baguetti Junction*

A take-away van - *Jason's Donner Van*

Another Florist - *Floral & Hardy*

More flower shops - *Back to the fuchsia* - *Bloemen Ecke* -*Thistle do nicely*

Lino shop - *Lino Ritchie*

Salad Delicatessen - *Blazing Salads*

Bicycle shop - *Cycle Logical*

Printers - *Reid and Wright*

Hairdressers - *Ryan Hair*

Cement company - *Jim?ll Mix It*

House Cleaning service - *Spruce Springclean*

A Cafe - *Only Food and Sauces*

David


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 13, 2011)

A Chinese take-away near me used to be called *Wok Away*, but has since changed its name to the boring Dinner House.

Also, a bit further away, there was a chippie called *The Codfather*.

And in Brixton Town Centre is both a department store called Morleys and a fried-chicken takeaway called Morleys.  Try not to get them confused.

My local chippie, having had a change of owner (I think the new owner is the son of the old one) has also changed its name, from the Moby Dick to the Terrific Taste.  I usually parody that as the "Terrible Taste" or the "Horrific Taste".


----------



## Caroline (Apr 13, 2011)

A pet shop called Paws and Claws and another called Pads and Paws a shop that sells tropical fish and all tings related called Aqua Cadabra, a hair dressers called Beyond the Fringe


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 13, 2011)

I saw a plastering Van called Fat Boy Skim, a restaurant in Canterbury called Get Stuffed and a clothes shop called Bums for Jeans.  Sheena


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 13, 2011)

I always fancied opening a shop called 'None' and locating it next to 'second to none'.  And inventing a headache pill called nothing, cause nothing acts faster than aspirin!


----------



## margie (Apr 13, 2011)

That reminds me there is a local restaurant called "The other place" . A friend looked up a restaurant in the Yellow Pages - but accidently dialled the other place. The conversation went along the lines is that "O***" no its the Other Place. Its not "O****". No its the Other place it took a while before things clicked.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 13, 2011)

margie said:


> That reminds me there is a local restaurant called "The other place" . A friend looked up a restaurant in the Yellow Pages - but accidently dialled the other place. The conversation went along the lines is that "O***" no its the Other Place. Its not "O****". No its the Other place it took a while before things clicked.



Thats funny margie lol Sheena


----------



## HelenP (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, you already got mine - somewhere in Surrey, the fantastically named cleaning company, Spruce Springclean.  I laughed out loud when I saw their van!

Btw, I LOVE Sellfridges!

xx


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 13, 2011)

We have an 'Alley Barber's'...which is a Barbers in an alley lol, a 'Curl up and Dye' (hairdressers) and a lingerie shop called 'Bumps and Boobs'. XXXXX


----------



## RachelT (Apr 13, 2011)

There used to be a off-licence on High Holborn called Planet of the Grapes...that was one of my favourites...


----------



## rhall92380 (Apr 13, 2011)

A local tree surgery business is called Treemendous

Richard


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 13, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> [...] a restaurant in Canterbury called Get Stuffed [...]



At the beginning of 2011, I reeceived an email from Amazon UK telling me to "Get Lost".  Of course, they meant the DVD box sets of the TV series.


----------



## David H (Apr 14, 2011)

*Some More!*






 .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A Chinese take-away called *The Hard Wok Cafe*

A children's footwear shop called *Little Goody New Shoes*

A patisserie called *The French Confection*

Chinese take-away called *Mickey Mao's*

Russian used car dealer called *Boris' Car Loft*

Restaurant from the Simpsons called *T. G. I. Fried Eggs*

Hair Salon called *Hair dot Comb*

An optician called *Spex in the City*

An antique shop *Den of Antiquities*

A restaurant called *The Garden of Eat'n*

A fishmongers called *El Squid *

David


----------



## eggyg (Apr 14, 2011)

i've just read in my local paper about a woman called Norah who has set up a service looking after small animals whilst their owners are on holiday etc. She has called it "Norah's Ark". Classic.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2011)

A Sikh pal of mine in London used to have his own builders business, he called it Cowboys and Indians.


----------



## katie (Apr 14, 2011)

Sellfridges is genius!!

There's a hairdresser's near me called 'hair today, gone tomorrow!' *cry*


----------



## Caroline (Apr 14, 2011)

Spotted a unisex hair dressers called the Headquarters


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2011)

The chip shop thread reminds me, our local chippy, he of the great scampi and pizza and scrummy chips, is called 1st Plaice.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 14, 2011)

here in the 1066 area we have a cement company called "William the concreter"


----------



## margie (Apr 14, 2011)

The local chipshop is called "The Abbey Frier" or is it Friar.  It may sound obtuse but there is a pub nearby with Abbey in its name.


----------



## Alan S (Apr 15, 2011)

A couple from my travels.


You'd kill for a meal here...








For comfortable feet - or masochists?


----------



## Caroline (Apr 19, 2011)

not on a shop but on a van

Great Downfall Demolition company


----------



## Mark Dunlavey (Aug 13, 2012)

I just joined to say thanks for these posts, they really made me laugh. OK I only have a couple of new ones. In Hull there is a tanning studio called Tanfastic, not sure how original that is, but funny still. I heard a DJ once laughing that he'd just seen a poster in the window of a camping equipment shop that read "Now is the winter of our discount tents". Cheers good people.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 13, 2012)

There used to be a shop in lowestoft called "electronics and aquatics" - yes they used to sell tvs and tropical fish!

Another one I heard about was called "guns and slurpees"


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 13, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> There used to be a shop in lowestoft called "electronics and aquatics" - yes they used to sell tvs and tropical fish!
> 
> Another one I heard about was called "guns and slurpees"



The Duchess of Cornwall has a nice little earner in Bury called ..
"Camilla Carpets".


----------



## Aoife (Aug 13, 2012)

I've seen  a hair dressers called Crops and Robbers, an kebab van called Jason's Doner Van and up in sunny Rochdale there certainly used to be a tanning salon called Oranges!
PhatPhuc is actually Vietnamese for happy Buddha, the restaurant is on The Kings Road in London


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 13, 2012)

Aoife said:


> PhatPhuc is actually Vietnamese for happy Buddha, the restaurant is on The Kings Road in London



sounds like an excellent description of Buddha


----------

